# Minnesota Opener



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Eric and I fished a shallow Becker County Lake pretty hard this past weekend. Most of our walleyes came right around 20 feet. Leeches wouldn't do anything for us for whatever reason, the fish came on small shiners.

We pulled in 9 between 14-21", but we had to work for them. Looking forward to a warmup. Water temp was 47 degrees.


----------

